# Is this a real Lithobates or some type of Hybrid?



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Im wondering if this fish in my tank Is a real lithobates or some type of Hybrid? What you think?

all the pics is the same fish in my tank


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like a subdom or juvenile lithobates.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Looks like a subdom


He had around 5cm, but im curious about what is a subdom? can you help me with the term? I dont understand


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Subdominate male.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh ok thanks! Then the horizontal line than cross the fish is normal in the lithobates? that's what makes me doubt


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Actually, now I'm less sure. I'll wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a fish that looked just like yours that was sold to me by a site sponsor. It was sold as Aulonocara maylandi which it clearly wasn't. I came to the conclusion that is was just a hybrid and was just happy at how unique is was.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks very similar, now i'm not sure it's an hybrid... let see more answers


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of those pictures (the two on the right) resemble protomelas mara rock (sulphurhead). it doesn't looke like a lithobates to me.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Lithobates have the three distinct spots on their body. I am leaning towards the protomelas Spilonotus Sulpherhead or Sulpherhead peacock.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

testeve said:


> Lithobates have the three distinct spots on their body. I am leaning towards the protomelas Spilonotus Sulpherhead or Sulpherhead peacock.


That's true about the spots. Having bars instead is probably the best clue that it's not a pure lithobate.


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I will share more pics of him when he grows a little bit more to see what can be... but by the moment im comparing with protomelas pictures and is very similiar...


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally I think my fish is like this:






Protomelas spilonotus "Ovatus" Mara Rocks...

I will update photos soon! I have two and they up color already

And one more is in question because have white head


----------



## sellfish (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a Protomelas sulferhead. The asians are flooding the market with them. Every week we get a boat load in with the "assorted high color peacocks" from Singapore.(juiced to the max) I believe they are "Eccles Reef" sulferfeads, hence the orange blaze as opposed to yellow. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

sellfish said:


> It's a Protomelas sulferhead. The asians are flooding the market with them. Every week we get a boat load in with the "assorted high color peacocks" from Singapore.(juiced to the max) I believe they are "Eccles Reef" sulferfeads, hence the orange blaze as opposed to yellow. Just my humble opinion.


^^^^^^This is spot on. I have one just like it and that is what it was sold as. Shortly after I noticed them popping up all over the chain stores like petco and petsmart. They are selling them as such as well. I ordered mine from a site sponsor and they have been spot on so far so no complaints.

I have also seen the Azureus coming into the area as well fully colored at 1" or so. I mean strong colors. Same with the Borleyi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

sellfish said:


> It's a Protomelas sulferhead. The asians are flooding the market with them. Every week we get a boat load in with the "assorted high color peacocks" from Singapore.(juiced to the max) I believe they are "Eccles Reef" sulferfeads, hence the orange blaze as opposed to yellow. Just my humble opinion.


These are fryeri hybrids, the orient are hybridizing all kids of fish to create pretty things.


----------

